# possible mismolt



## marsyrosey (Oct 8, 2021)

helloooooo

i am back with more questions because i’ve poured my will to live into these bugs and i love them more than anything and am paranoid. anyways my budwings look like this:





but they molted last night, and this ones sister came out looking like this. i found her on the floor of her enclosure after the molt, standing but kind of in a funky position (i had noticed she was molting but left the house for 20 min) but i didn’t touch her, i just moved a stick in front of her and she climbed up it, i noticed today that there’s a bend in her back and i thought it was just posture buts it’s there no matter how she stands… totally possible that i’m just being paranoid right now, but i wanted to get someone else’s opinion


----------



## marsyrosey (Oct 10, 2021)

okay nvm i’m paranoid she ate fine this morning and is acting completely normal


----------

